# Buying a Flexshaft? Don't Throw Away the Sewer Cables or Jetter Just Yet!!!!



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Homeowner ran a snake without a cutter every 18 months allowing the roots to grow like branches. Flexshaft just bounced off so had to use the jetter to cut the roots out. Flexshaft is a great tool but don't believe all the hype. If you clean drains, you'll still need your cables and jetter.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

My Mongoose Jetter turns $75,000 in revenue and quite often clears the way for a camera to sell a repair job. Between that and a sewer machine all is good.


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Its ment for soft blockages an light roots.
I use it on kitchen sink stacks in apartments buildings. 
I still keep a k50 on the truck, also someone lost the 3 sets screws for the flex shaft. Gotta check them befour each use.
The one thing i dont like is you cant feel it like a cable. 
With a cable i can feel turns blockages etc. Maby im just not used to it enough yet.
I still like my sectional but the flex shaft has its purposes.


----------



## panchoblinky (Mar 11, 2013)

When I first saw the Flexshaft equipment I thought "Wow! My ship has come in! This will be a game changer for me doing my drain calls! I won't have to lug these big Gorlitz mainline machines around any more with 125 feet of 5/8" cable !!!!! I can just set up this nifty little thing and best of all you can run it with a good cordless drill! 

Wrong

Its like pushing a wet noodle up hill even when you use the best Picote and Renssi chainknockers and grinder tips,
Its a great idea , but these manufacturers are going to go back to the drawing board and improve these products s they can really do what they were intended to do.

It will take a bit of time and money , but it will happen

And YES dont throw your rusty old cable drain machine away just yet guys. lol


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

These huge companies have to keep the lights on……

They’ll continue to build junk until the consumer refuses to buy it.

Play on Players


----------

